# Olympic or Standard Bar



## chameleon001 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi,

I'm starting out on a stronglifts workout with the aim to bulk. Currently I have a 50kg barbell standard 1" set and was wondering whether it would be better to either:

1) Get more plates for my 50kg set to make it up to 100Kg

2) Get a 6ft Olympic bar and weights set

I would love a full 7ft bar but I don't quite have the space.

I'm going to have a half squat rack with catchers too.

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

I think standard bars bend with more then 100 kg on them, or maybe that's a myth?!


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Iv had 150kg on my old small bar and no bend


----------



## Maza1987 (Oct 15, 2012)

Mate,

Good thing you're asking early.

Just started 2 months ago and I wish now I had went with the proper 2inch oly bars and plates.

Also depends, will you be doing any olympic lifts (i.e. Snatch and clean and jerk). Cause' if you do want to, you will need a 2inch bar with rotating sleeves.

As you only have 50kg at the mo, it's not too late to switch to the proper 2inch plates and you can keep your 50kg for your db's.

But that's not to say 1inch is bad. It will also provide the same results. Just depends on what you want. Also you want to make sure it's futureproof. Do you intend to be deadlifiting and squating above 150kg in 5-10 years?

Just have a really good think about it as it's quite a bit of cash and you will keep this piece of equipment for many years.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

olympic all the way for anything imo.

the spinlock std bars do my puss in!

plates are changed easier and quicker on the oly bar too.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Prince Adam said:


> I think standard bars bend with more then 100 kg on them, or maybe that's a myth?!


Depends how good the bar is. I've had over 200kg on a standard bar and it didn't bend much. 100kg should be no problem for a well made bar.


----------

